# my wee little ole mac collection (no pics now)



## orodwen (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm not MAC monogamous.  I've had little success with the eyeshadows, blushes & eye kohls (used for the purpose they were intended) so i venture out into other areas a LOT.  I do love MAC lipsticks as well as lip pencils and hope to develop a modest collection of colours.  So, here you go, for the curious.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Lipsticks:*
CB96
Vista
Creme De La Femme
Lady Bug
Lady Danger (the original formula)
X-treme
Pink Poodle
VG palette I-IV
Verushka
X-pose
Moxie
Hipster
Siss
Frou
Modum
Icon
Fleshpot
Odyssey
Fondle
Hot Tahiti
Savory
Tortilla Tan
Peacenik
Bare Venus
Tangerine Trees
Underground
Delish
3-D
Mystic
Del Rio
Gigglefest
Relic

*Lipglass:*
Freezefrost
Tux De Luxe
Clarity
Bow Belle
New Flame
Bazaarish
Enchantress
Pink Grapefruit


*Lip Lacquer:*
Soiled
Adobe Girl
Juxtarose
(I really want more of these!)

*Lip Pencils:*
Mahogany
Stone
Slightly Off
Test Pattern
Chestnut

*Eye Kohls* (a couple double as lip pencils):
Foxy Lady
Hot Poppy
Ola Viola
Ms Petunia

*Eyeshadow:*
Bitter
Digit
Crystal
Snappy

*Glitter Eyeliners:* 
Oxidate (wish this wasn't LE)

*Paints:*
Untitled 
Artjam
Dabble
Bamboom

*Studio Fix:*
W10 
(Use mostly during the Winter)

*Pigments:*
Old Gold (my true love)
White Gold
Coco
Naked
Forest Green
Pink Opal
Frost
Cocoa Beach
Violet
Green
Fairylite
Maroon
*Ample to modest samples of:*
Rose
Tan
Melon
Maroon
Steel Blue
Bright Coral
Copper
True Chartreuse
Pro Blue (matte?)
2003 Holiday Pigment Set
*Little Samples:*
Blue Brown
Pink Pearl
Deep Purple
Pink Bronze
*Glitters:*
Rocking Orange
Neon 60's

*Highligters:*
Silver Dusk Iridescet Loose Powder
Norwegian Wood SSP

*Blushes, Bronzers, etc.:* 
Alas, I can't wear MAC blushes

*Brushes:* 
266SE
242SE

*Other items:*
Fix+






 Thanks for checking my MAC stash out.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2005)

great


----------



## orodwen (Jan 11, 2006)

gosh i'm a slowpoke!  thanks!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 11, 2006)

This Doesn't Seem Like A Little Collection. Your Collection Is Huge


----------



## orodwen (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_This Doesn't Seem Like A Little Collection. Your Collection Is Huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*waves back* well, i only have 4 e/s & no blush.  i'm more of a lipstick fiend, that's for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks, btw!


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 15, 2009)

that's still an awesome stash! i wish mine were that big...i've got to work on it.


----------

